# Step by Step Process for Applying 175 Skilled Independent VISA from India



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Seniors and Moderators – This is applicable only for people applying from India

Please follow the below steps for applying Permanent Residency VISA. 

We have two categories under PR one is 175 and 176

175 – Skilled Independent VISA (Applicable for Pure Bachelors)
176 – Skilled Migrant Sponsored (Applicable to Married people and Who has state sponsorship)

You can get State Sponsorship from any of the state governing website. In order to get state sponsorship only for new south wales it is $200 for other states its free. You can apply state sponsorship after your ACS Assessment.

176 has more priority than 175 while VISA Processing

Eligibility Criteria:
Minimum 3 years of work experience

Education
Bachelors or Master in Engineering

*Step 1 – Preparing for ACS
*
1.	Xerox copies of All Certificates 10th, Inter, Degree, Provisional, Consolidated Marks Certificate which has marks of all semesters subject wise, Maters (if applicable)
2.	Get your Degree syllabus book (Xerox or printed if you have soft copy)(Academic instructions which contains semester wise subjects)
3.	Xerox copies of all non-empty pages of your passport
4.	Have your all previous employment offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, hike letters etc., 
5.	If you have done any Professional Certifications, get the Xerox copies.
6.	If you have any awards, have the Xerox copies of them too.
7.	Now the puzzle starts you need to get a referral letters from your employer which specifies Jobs Roles & Responsibilities and Technologies Used.
8.	If you do not get it don’t panic, you can still prepare a referral letter from your colleague or your superior (Recommended). 
9.	If you still didn’t get the same you can have statutory declaration on 10 Rupee stamp paper
10.	Referral letter should be printed on 10 Rupees stamp paper and get it signed, attach a visiting card of the person who referred you (Must And Recommended)
11.	If you have service or experience certificate from employer then stamp papers are not required at all.
12.	You can keep the referral letter for the companies which you can’t get the experience certificate
13.	Along with the referral letter you need to prepare your resume also accordingly

Preparing your referral Letter/ Experience certificate from employee

Prepare referral letter according to the format as mentioned in the below ANZSCO Job description PDF. 

http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/do...ccupationCodes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf

Let say if you have selected software engineer, you need to prepare the referral letter with at least 20 bullet points which should cover all the points as mentioned in the software engineer description. Below roles and responsibilities, mention the technologies used like programming languages, databases, miscellaneous tools etc. You can search the format for referral letter within this forum, you will get plenty.

Note: If you are taking stamp papers please have 3 copies of each, which should be useful for DIAC (while applying VISA)

Preparing for Certified Documents or Notary
Most of the people will confuse if they hear the word “Certified documents of original copies”. It’s nothing but Notary of your Xerox copies which you have collected from the above points which I have mentioned.

If you go to any stationary shop they will tell you the address of Notary lawyers. They are two kinds of notaries, one is stamp and sealed which costs 120 rupees per paper and the other rubber stamp with signature in green ink which is 20 rupees per paper. So go for 20 rupees its more than enough. I have done in the same way so don’t worry about it. If you have multiple papers get the stamp on first and last paper. For example your offer letter contains 4 pages. You can stamp (Notary) it on the first page and last page. If you do notary in major cities in india, lawyers will not look at the originals also. They will sign all the documents if you give money. You know what I mean

After completion now you have to post all the documents to ACS. Now you are done.

Estimated Cost
ACS Fee – 22,000/-
Notary – 600 to 800/-
Courier – 2500/- (Thru DTDC)

Estimated Time
It would take 1-2 months. Best Case 10 Days. Average Case 1 month. Worst case 2-3 months. If you are from premiere institutes like IIT the it will take 5 days.

*Step -2 – IELTS Preparation*
You have to get Band 8 in all modules if you have 3 years work experience. If you have 5 years’ experience then Band 7 is required on all modules. If you have 8 Years’ experience then IELTS is not required.

You have to definitely go for a coaching center for IELTS. Don’t think you can prepare yourself. Its highly impossible I will bet you on this. If you still don’t go for coaching then you will end up in writing IELTS 2 to 3 times which is more waste of money. I feel IELTS is very easy after going to coaching.

Estimated Cost
Coaching – 4000/- 
IELTS Test – 8000/-

Estimated Time
45 days if you go thru the coaching and proper approach. Otherwise until you get a good band score.

*Step 3 – Applying for VISA*
After your IELTS eligible score according to your work experience. Now you have to redo the step 1 for sending the same documents to DIAC (Australia Immigration). After some time case officer will be allocated he will as your Medical Checkups, IELTS Score and Police verification. You can find the certified medical centers in India from DIAC Website. For police verification you can apply it online, you will get in one week. You are done.

Cost Estimate
VISA Fee – 1,50,000/-
Notary – 600- 800/-
Medicals – 1500/-
Police Verification – 500/-

Estimated Time
2 months best case, 6 months average case, 10 months worst case

So if we calculate the total time and cost it would be like this

Cost: 190,000/-, Time – 10 months

All the best


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*175 gsm without acs*

hi there
pl can u help me TELL ME DOES IT MATTERS IF I LODGE AN APPLICATION WITH DIAC FOR 175 GSM AND AFTER THAT APPLY FOR ACS. I DO HAVE 65 POINTS AS PER DIAC BUT MY ACS IS EXPIRED , CAN I STILL LODGE WITH MY OLD ACS AND BY THE MEAN TIME GO FOR NEW ACS, PL REPLY ITS V URGENT 
ALSO DOES THE DATES MATTER , PL CONFIRM ME 
AND I HAVE READ SOMEWHERE THAT THE CASE OFFICER CAN REJECT THE APPLICATION ALSO 
AND SOME SAY THAT CASE OFFICER GIVES 28 DAYS TO UPDATE UR DOCUMENTS
BUT WHAT I THINK IS BEFORE ANY RULE CHANGES I SHUD LODGE MY APPLICATION AND MEANWHILE GO FOR ACS , WIILL THE DATES MATTER, PL GIVE ME SOME INFORMATION IF U HAVE 
THANX


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think ACS Assesment is required I guess for lodging 175. Seniors are the right persons to answer this question.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Ramoz,

I'm lil bit confused by your below statement.
"If you have 8 Years’ experience then IELTS is not required."

Can you please let me know if this is true. As I have done my ACS and according to it i'll be completing my 8 years in this Feb 2012.

I'm very frustrated by IELTS reapperance.(S, R7, L7, W 6.5)

I want to apply 175 Skilled Independent VISA. 
I have done my Commerce Graduation + MCA.
Please help.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

get2gauri said:


> Hi Ramoz,
> 
> I'm lil bit confused by your below statement.
> "If you have 8 Years’ experience then IELTS is not required."
> ...


Not getting above 7 in IELTS to claim 10 points is only....
when u already have 65 points......Assuming,

So if Age gives you 30
Qualification 15
Work-ex 15

I dont think it still gives you 65, you need SS to qualify.......

Anyways.....All the best


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you mean by " if you have a experience letter you donot require stamp paper's ?"

Every company in india gives offer letter, relieving letter and experience letter conatining you designation, but not about your profile.

If a guy has Offer Letter, Experience letter with designation, Relieving Letter, Then also we require the reference letter from either company or colleagues or supervisor?

Reference letter should be on stamp paper ?

if one of the supervisor from previous organisation has left the organisation is working in some other third organisation then will his reference work out ?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

timus17 said:


> What do you mean by " if you have a experience letter you donot require stamp paper's ?"
> 
> Every company in india gives offer letter, relieving letter and experience letter conatining you designation, but not about your profile.
> 
> ...


Experience letter as in letter which contains roles and responsibilities, technologies used on company letter header. None of the company will give this because of confidentiality. By requesting HR you can get it. So if you have this letter with you stamp papers or referral letters from colleague are not required.

-Rams


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

ramoz said:


> Hi Seniors and Moderators – This is applicable only for people applying from India
> 
> Please follow the below steps for applying Permanent Residency VISA.
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,
Very nice initiative to outline the steps to apply for a 175/176 visa. I think there is one sentence which needs correction. IELTS with a minimum of 6 in each section is a must for Indian applicants. I guess you meant no IELTS points are required in this case, instead of no IELTS itself is required. 

But as Varunsal pointed out, you would still be short of points even if you have 8 years of experience unless you add 5 points from sponsorship or points for spouse's qualification. 

Good luck with the application.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thank for this very help full thread. I have a doubt!

Is 175 Skilled Independent VISA not applicable for Married ones? as you have stated that "Applicable for Pure Bachelors".

I am married and planning start processing for me, wife and my child. 

Regards
Eby


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

ebyoct82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank for this very help full thread. I have a doubt!
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am pretty sure Ram didn't mean to say that 175 is not for Married people. He was probably doing the points calculation from a bachelor's point of view.

To answer your question, there is no restriction with regards to the marital status to apply for any visa type. You can very well go ahead and apply for 175 if you *meet* the minimum requirement of 65 points.

Good luck!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

great post.. thanks for sharing


----------



## annmet (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello,

I have another question, when completing the application form there is a section for filling in dependants and non migrating relatives. In this, I am not finding any place to include relatives like Mother in Law, Father In Law or sister in law etc. Do they need to be included in this section or are not required. Please confirm.

Thanks,
KG


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for such a detailed explanation  indeed fell in love with it after scratching my brains for quite a while to search for relevant info regarding ACS.

I have a query though:

QUOTE 

"If you do not get it don’t panic, you can still prepare a referral letter from your colleague or your superior (Recommended). " 

UNQUOTE


1. Whom should the referral letter be addressed to?
2. Should the letter be in the company letter head?
3. Incase if my supervisor provides his recommendation in an email, can i convert it to PDF format and submit the same? (it will contain my supervisor Email address & contact numbers")

If suppose i had worked with 3-4 supervisors, and say 2 have already quit the company, is it OK if i can get them the details from two of my approvers by grouping my experience together?

Looking forward to your response eagerly as i get my other documents ready for ACS... 

Regards..


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi. Couple of Qs:

1) FAQ doc on ACS portal has following lines:

_8H) I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?
In the absence of a detailed description of duties from your employer, you may submit a reference from a colleague, preferably at a supervisory level, describing the nature of their relationship to you and supplying details of the duties performed and relevant dates of employment._

-- what does this mean? Can I type my roles and responsibilities on a 10 Rs stamp paper and get it signed from my boss (3 copies as you said)? Do I need to get it notarized as well?

2) There is a statutory declaration format on ACS portal: Statutory declarations. Do we have to use this format?

Thanks



ramoz said:


> Hi Seniors and Moderators – This is applicable only for people applying from India
> 
> Please follow the below steps for applying Permanent Residency VISA.
> 
> ...


----------



## james.elsey (Feb 27, 2010)

Great outline


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks ramoz for sharing this information..really helpful for freshers like me


----------



## saathi (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. This is quite useful.


----------



## roomi.engineer (Apr 1, 2012)

*career episodes for CDR subclass 175 visa*

Dear All, could you please advise if any one of you have applied for skills assessment for engineers australia as a mechanical engineer.Actually i am preparing my CDR and am in a fix how to get done with the 3 career episodes.can anyone provide me with the copy of his/her career episodes from his/her application just as a reference sample.I will really appreciate your help.
Roomi


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ramoz said:


> Hi Seniors and Moderators – This is applicable only for people applying from India
> 
> Please follow the below steps for applying Permanent Residency VISA.
> 
> ...


I donno i disagree with a lot of stuff u've written like how 175 is for single ppl only and how ielts coaching is mandatory which is totally false, majority found self-study to be the way to go (or barely study like in my case and some others in this forum )


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is a great post that provides great details and value to anyone wishing to apply for a PR.

I would like to add a couple of points based on my experience.

1. Visa subclass 175 is an independent PR visa that allows you to choose any state to settle down without any restrictions. Marriage is not a criteria for the choice of visa subclass.

2. _For Step 1:_ For the ACS submission preparation, one very important document would be RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning). This is required for anyone who wishes to evaluate for a Computer related job but does not have a qualification in an ICT field. E.g. in my case I have a degree in E&C and a work experience of 9+ yrs in Software field. I was advised to submit the RPL by my Agent.

3. _For Step 2:_ It is not mandatory to attend a coaching session for IELTS preparation. In fact the best preparatory material I found was the book that I received when I registered for the IELTS test. I was able to clear IELTS in the first attempt with 2 weeks of effective preparation.

Also the IELTS score requirement would depend on how much you need for qualifying the cut-off of 65 points. If, based on your qualifications and experience, you score more than 65 points, then IELTS score of 6 in all is sufficient. However if you score below 6 in any of the sections of the IELTS you cannot apply for the PR.
This requirement of minimum of 6-in-all is however applicable only to the primary applicant.


----------

